# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  windows vista avec IIS

## faamugol

Bonjour,

j'essaye d'installer IIS sous windows vista.

Quand j'ouvre le panneau de configuration je ne trouve pas l'option:

*"Turn Windows features on or off"* afin de pouvoir suivre la procedure.

Est-ce normal en windows ultmate.

Est ce qu'on peut installer IIS sous windows vista ?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## The_badger_man

Il faut aller dans "Programs"

----------

